# Was ist ein Headhunter? Was ist der Unterschied zu Zeitarbeit?



## GLT (11 Mai 2011)

// -->--edit von Markus---------------------------
Dieser Beitrag und die folgenden wurden hier abgetrennt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45008
// --<--------------------------------------------




Finde ich ein solche Vorgehensweise gut oder nicht


----------



## AlterEgo (11 Mai 2011)

die frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...
vor allem personalberatung... zeitarbeit?!?


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> die frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...
> vor allem personalberatung... zeitarbeit?!?




FAIR TRADE =  z.B.  fair gehandelter Kaffee  im Direktvertrieb 

FAIR WORK =  faire Arbeitsverhältnisse ohne Zwischenhändler/-vermittler etc.

Mit besten Grüßen 

Frank


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> FAIR TRADE =  z.B.  fair gehandelter Kaffee  im Direktvertrieb
> 
> FAIR WORK =  faire Arbeitsverhältnisse ohne Zwischenhändler/-vermittler etc.
> 
> ...



Dies ist doch inzwischen eine Illusion.
Seltsam ist für mich persönlich die Homepage dieser Firma.
Zuerst wird outgesourct und dann wird wieder vermittelt. 

Das ist auch ein Geschäftsmodell.

Ob die kostenlose Werbung hier gut ist, ist eine Endscheidung von den Admins hier.


bike

Edit: Sorry es heißt outplacement.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Dies ist doch inzwischen eine Illusion.
> Seltsam ist für mich persönlich die Homepage dieser Firma.
> Zuerst wird outgesourct und dann wird wieder vermittelt.



Die Moral von der Geschichte ist, da du später den selben Job in 
deiner alten Firma machst, nur für weniger Geld.


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Moral von der Geschichte ist, da du später den selben Job in
> deiner alten Firma machst, nur für weniger Geld.



Es gibt sogar eine FAIRWORK Gmbh - na und was glaubt ihr .... richtig .... Personalvermittlungs GmbH  ... 

Frank


----------



## HRO (12 Mai 2011)

*beiträge aus stellenauschreibung*

wow, "Seelenverkäufer" anwesend ?

Diese "Personalbetreuerunternehmen" sollte man an den Pranger stellen ! 
Zeitgleich mit unseren schwulen Politikern.

Das wäre die grösste Massensteinigung der Neuzeit !


Wird Zeit dass sich in dieser Richtung etwas bewegt.
Atomkraftwerke abstellen ? (???) Sogar unsere hässliche Merkel will Strom
aus der Steckdose !
"Aussenminister" der nicht einen einzigen Fetzen Englisch stolperfrei über die Bühne bekommt ??? Aber jeden abend "Popostechen" !!!!!

"Zeitarbeitsfirmen" die einem einen Job für 5,80 € vermitteln ???
"Arbeitsamt" wo nicht mal ein "Sachbearbeiter" Ahnung hat von dem er erzählt ?

WOW, ich habe mich vor ca. 6 Jahren "verselbstständigt" und möchte von diesen ganzen besch...... Leuten nichts mehr hören !!!!

Ich habe in den letzten 6 Jahren meine Firma aufgebaut (mittlerweile knapp 80 Angestellte) und habe nicht einen einzigen Cent an irgendwelche OBSKUREN SEELENVERKÄUFER (Zeitarbeit und Arbeitsamt) abgegeben.

Ich suche mein Personal selber aus und brauche solche SPINNER nicht.

Die Seite von "Bokelmann.de" werde ich mal prüfen lassen. Ich denke er ist dann ganz schnell wieder weg vom Fenster.

(So wie ich übrigens auch aus diesem "Forum". Einigen "alteingesessenen" sei Dank dafür. Ist mir echt zu albern. Geht hier mehr als Kindergarten durch).

Mfg und bewerbt Euch weiterhin auf Anzeigen von irgendwelchen Spinnern.




BYEBYE


----------



## Air-Wastl (12 Mai 2011)

> Atomkraftwerke abstellen ? (???) Sogar unsere hässliche Merkel will Strom
> aus der Steckdose !


 
Ich will auch Strom aus der Steckdose! 



> Aussenminister" der nicht einen einzigen Fetzen Englisch stolperfrei über die Bühne bekommt ??? Aber jeden abend "Popostechen


 
Das er kein Englisch spricht OK, das er vieleicht seine Schwächen hat OK, aber ich glaube nicht das die sexuelle Orientierung daran schuld ist. 


Ich denke es gibt viele Leute die von der Politik enteuscht und verdrossen sind
was in diesem Land passiet. Aber ein gewisses niveau sollte man schon
an den Tag lagen. Grade du als Führungsperson von 80 Mitarbeitern.
Trotz alle dem find ich es auch nicht richtig das es heute mehr Stellenausschreibungen 
von Zeitarbeitsfirmen gibt als von "normalen" Unternehmen.



> Die Moral von der Geschichte ist, da du später den selben Job in
> deiner alten Firma machst, nur für weniger Geld.


 
Sowas sollte man mit einem Gesetz verhindern. Bei uns in der Gegend gibt
es mehrere Firmen die das so händeln und das ist wirklich traurig.

MFG


----------



## Arno Bokelmann (12 Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Hier im Forum scheint ein rauher Ton zzu herrschen. So eine Art des Umgangs miteinander empfinde ich sehr bedauerlich. 

Nun einige korrigierende Worte zu dem Unternehmen: In unserer Region sind wir besonders im Bereich Maschinenbau und Software sehr anerkannt - sowohl bei Arbeitgebern und Arbeitnehmern. 

Da unser Geschäftskonzept darauf beruht, den Menschen nicht als "Ersatzteil" zu sehen, sondern für unsere Bewerber und Arbeitgeber die bestmögliche Kombination zu erwirken, sind wir auch definitiv NICHT in der Zeitarbeit tätig. Es gibt nunmal Unternehmen, die in anderen Regionen Deutschlands trotz hervorragender Arbeitsbedingungen unbekannt sind und oder gerne neutrale Kanäle nutzen möchten. Außerdem ist Ihnen sicherlich bekannt, dass momentan in Deutschland absoluter Fachkräftemangel herrscht, also immer neue Wege gesucht werden, an qualifizierte Bewerber mit interessanten Stellenangeboten heranzutreten.
Da wir mit unseren Bewerbern immer in direktem Kontakt stehen und gemeinsam mit Ihnen die Vorlage Ihrer Bewerbung bei bestimmten Unternehmen erörtern, kann also nicht von Ausbeute oder ähnlichem zu reden sein - zumal der Bewerber selbst die Vertragsverhandlungen etc in die Hand nimmt. Wir vermitteln übrigens ausschließlich in unbefristete Festanstellungen. 

Noch ein kurzes Wort zum Thema outplacement: Es kommt vor, dass besonders in den höheren Etagen die Interessenswege des Unternehmens und der Leitenden Ebene auseinander gehen. Hier dienen wir als Vermittler und coachen die Person, die über kurz oder lang nicht mehr zum Unternehmen gehören wird. Auf diese Weise ermöglichen wir dem Betroffenen eine relativ angenehme Situation der beruflichen Neuorientierung, bei der wir dem Betroffenen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.


----------



## Markus (12 Mai 2011)

also ich verstehe eure aufregung über das thema nicht.
das ist eine personalvermittlung/headhunter, sicher sind auch in der branche meiner meinung nach die meisten unseriös, lauft dann halt in etwa so:
vermitteln(provision kasieren) - abwerben - vermitteln(provision kasieren) - abwerben - vermitteln(provision kasieren)- abwerben - vermitteln(provision kasieren)...

aber mit zeitarbeit hat das hier rein garnichts zu tun!
wenn bei dem geschäft einer die arschkarte hat, dann ist es der AG dem die leute abgeworben werden, aber es ist sehr unwarscheinlich dass der AN nach einer vermittlung weniger verdient - bzw. das ist dann schlichte blödheit vom AN...


ich persönlich halte auch nichts von solchen läden, und ziehe eine direkte auschreibung bzw. bewerbung vor. aber was er da macht ist doch vollkommen legitim!
im gegensatz zu vielen anderen stellenauschreibungen hier - bei denen man dann per PN informiert wird - hat er sämtliche daten angegeben, abgesehen von der firma um die es geht - aber das wäre ja nicht im sinne des geschäftes.

solange klar erkennbar ist dass es sich um eine personalvermitllung handelt she ich keinen grund diese auschreibung nicht zu tolerieren.
ob und wer sich darauf bewirbt, ist seine sache!

wer sagt denn bitte das ein direkt ausgeschriebener job der besser ist?
wenn man bedenkt was sich diese firma ihre sps-programmierer kosten lässt (solche provisionen gehen bei 6 monatsgehältern los), dann darf man auch davon ausgehen dass in der zukünftigen firma eine gewissen wertschätzung für diesen MA herrscht...

also ich räume hier mal etwas auf...


----------



## det (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Markus

Edit:  Teilweise Zustimmung auch von mir !!!

Wenn eine Firma einen "Headhunter" losschickt, wollen die qualitativ hochwertiges Personal (zum einstellen, nicht leihen), und die lassen andere suchen weil sie selber meist keine Ahnung (oder keine Zeit) von dem entsprechenden Beruf haben.
Und außerdem was soll passieren? Man geht hin und höhrt sich an was geboten wird. Wenn nicht gut, dann danke und tschüss. Ansonsten verhandeln und wechseln. Wenn der alte AG verlassen wird war er scheinbar doch nicht so gut. Denn käuflich sind wir doch fast alle, oder?

Edit: In anderen Branchen heißt das z.B. Immobilienmarkler. Die werden ja auch nicht so rüde angemacht, und kriegen auch reichlich Kohle für Vermittelungen.



Grüße Detlef


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Arno,
ja manchmal ist der Ton hier sehr rau, aber dafür später um so Herzlicher.
Da du ja jetzt klargestellt hast wie du Arbeitest, sehe ich es persönlich
als Bereicherung an, wenn du hier Technische Berufe vermittelst, besonders
da du ja quasi aus der Nachbarschaft bist .
Vielleicht hättest du erst mal dich und deine Firma vorgestellt, wäre das Echo
bestimmt anders ausgefallen. Es ist halt so wenn man unangemeldet in eine
Dorf Kneipe kommt, schaut sich der ganze Tresen erstmal um und lässtert, 
ist die erste runde ausgegeben, hast du aufeinmal ein ganze Dutzend neuer
Freunde.

schönen gruß in die Nachbarschaft
Helmut


----------



## Markus (12 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Arno,
> ja manchmal ist der Ton hier sehr rau, aber dafür später um so Herzlicher.
> Da du ja jetzt klargestellt hast wie du Arbeitest, sehe ich es persönlich
> als Bereicherung an, wenn du hier Technische Berufe vermittelst, besonders
> ...


 

...du mich auch! also ob jemand in deiner position nicht weiß was ein headhunter ist... erst wirre sprüche klopfen und dann sowas...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...du mich auch! also ob jemand in deiner position nicht weiß was ein headhunter ist... erst wirre sprüche klopfen und dann sowas...


 
wat hast du den schon wieder, wo war mein spruch den "wirre", hast du 
da ein Zitat für mich. Mich hat noch nie ein Headhunter besucht und ich
habe auch noch nie einen zu Gesicht bekommen....

Um es für dich zu erklären, im ersten Augenblick, war es für mich eine
Leihfirma, die sind für mich oft das Verbrechen pur. Jetzt hat der TE 
erklärt was er in wirklichkeit macht sieht, die sache ganz anders aus.

Wo bitte ist den jetzt dein Problemm, wenn ich meine Meinung ändere, das
kommt schon mal vor!


----------



## AlterEgo (12 Mai 2011)

erklärs mir doch bitte mal einer:
was ist denn genau der unterschied zwischen zeit/leiharbeit und personalberatung/ vermittlung?
sind die berater/ vermittler wirklich das was sie vorgeben, oder ist das alles betrug?
in der theorie hört sich das mit der vermittlung ja ganz gut an, aber wie ist es denn in der praxis?
habe da noch keine erfahrung und bin sehr skeptisch wenn ich in ner stellenanzeige personalberatung lese.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Mai 2011)

@Helmut:
Ich denke Markus hat den falschen Beitrag zitiert. Einfach mal einen Beitrag über Deinem schauen.

Edit:
Nach genauerem Lesen oops doch nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Mai 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> erklärs mir doch bitte mal einer:
> was ist denn genau der unterschied zwischen zeit/leiharbeit und personalberatung/ vermittlung?



Falls die Frage ernst gemein ist:

Ein Verleiher stellt die Leute selbst ein und lässt
sie bei seinen Kunden arbeiten.

Ein Personalberater sucht für seine Kunden einen 
passenden Mitarbeiter oder passenden Arbeitsplatz. 



AlterEgo schrieb:


> habe da noch keine erfahrung und bin sehr skeptisch wenn ich in ner stellenanzeige personalberatung lese.



Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Auch in der 
Tagespresse sind regelmäßig Anzeigen von Personal-
berater geschaltet - in der Regel für Fach- und 
Führungskräfte.

Gründe dafür kann es viele geben:

suchende Firma
 - will anonym bleiben
 - bekommt mangels Bekanntheit zu wenig Bewerber
 - Outsourcing oder eigene Personalabteilung entlasten

Wie Markus schon geschrieben hat, hat Arno Bokelmann
vollständige Daten angegeben und jeder kann selbst 
entscheiden, ob er sich da bewerben will oder nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Mai 2011)

Nachtrag:

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus unserer Zeitung. Mit welchem Grund 
würde man sich da trotz Interesse nicht bewerben wollen?


----------



## Markus (12 Mai 2011)

auch hier inserieren regelmäßig headhunter.
aber der arno bokelmann hat es voll abbekommen weil ein paar vögel hier nicht richtig lesen können bzw. das was sie lesen nicht verstehen.
dazu kommt dass er wohl die bisher detailierteste und transparenteste anzeige geschaltet hat!

...so detailiert dass es mir nach wie vor ein rätzel bleibt wie man das mit zeitarbeit in verbindung bringen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...so detailiert dass es mir nach wie vor ein rätzel bleibt wie man das mit zeitarbeit in verbindung bringen kann.



[rätzel]elslössung: "Irrtum kann doch schon mal vorkommen"


----------



## AlterEgo (12 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Falls die Frage ernst gemein ist:
> 
> Ein Verleiher stellt die Leute selbst ein und lässt
> sie bei seinen Kunden arbeiten.
> ...




die frage ist insofern ernstgemeint, dass ich nicht weiß, ob es in der praxis einen unterschied gibt.
theoretisch gibt es natürlich einen, aber wie läuft es in der praxis ab?


----------



## puzzlefreak (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo AlterEgo,

in der Realität gibt es wie immer solche und solche.

Es gibt tatsächlich auch unseriöse Headhunter, die in einer Firma anrufen, sich zu einer bestimmten Abteilung durchstellen lassen und dann demjenigen am anderen Ende ein Angebot unterbreiten (also direkt die Leute abwerben).

Allerdings gibt es auch sehr seriöse Arbeitsvermittler. Die starten dann Stellenausschreibungen z.B. über die bekannten Suchmaschinen im Internet, Zeitung oder auch mal in einem Fachforum. Und dort wird dann tatsächlich auf die Bedürfnisse von AN und AG geschaut. Das läuft dann in der Regel so ab, dass der Bewerber gefragt wird, ob die Bewerbungsunterlagen an den AG xy weitergegeben werden dürfen. Nur wenn der Bewerber zustimmt werden die Unterlagen weitergegeben. Und so haben AG und AN was davon.

Das waren zumindest soweit meine Erfahrungen bisher.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2011)

Arno Bokelmann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hier im Forum scheint ein rauher Ton zzu herrschen. So eine Art des Umgangs miteinander empfinde ich sehr bedauerlich.



Der Ton macht die Musik.
Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt was outplacment ist.
Ist lange her, doch das prägt.

Über die Art der Personalfindung kann man philosophieren, doch ich finde fair oder soll ich schreiben richtig?,  wenn eine Firma direkt die Stellung ausschreibt.
Bei vielen Personaldienstleister findet eine Suche statt, bevor eine Stelle vorhanden ist.

Ob solch eine Stellsuche hier richtig ist, weiß ich nicht.

Aber das ist eines anderes Thema.


bike


----------



## jabba (12 Mai 2011)

Also ich versteh die ganze Sache nicht.

Ob jetzt Headhunter oder Zeitarbeit, selten habe ich so eine detaillierte Beschreibung gesehen.

Und vor allem.. und da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.

Name , Telefonummer, Faxnummer, Email , Anschrift usw
bei den anderen kriegst du einen Pseudo-Nick und eine Handynummer , meist aber nur eine Auforderung eine PN zu schreiben.

Also Arno Bokelmann, ich denke mal alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe auch das ganze Gewese in diesem Thread auch nicht. Kindergarten ?
Für mich hat der TE keinen Fehler gemacht und auch nichts unseriöses.

Und selbst wenn einer das machen würde :


puzzlefreak schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich auch unseriöse Headhunter, die in einer Firma anrufen, sich zu einer bestimmten Abteilung durchstellen lassen und dann demjenigen am anderen Ende ein Angebot unterbreiten (also direkt die Leute abwerben).


... dann ist das m.E. auch nicht unseriös, da einaml jeder selbst entscheiden kann und zum Anderen : andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn einer das machen würde :
> ... dann ist das m.E. auch nicht unseriös, da einaml jeder selbst entscheiden kann und zum Anderen : andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Das unseriöse daran ist, dass die Jungs dann oft irgend etwas erfinden um an die Personendaten zu kommen. Und dann mit erlogenen Geschichten versuchen in Kontakt zu gelangen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel aus unserer Zeitung. Mit welchem Grund
> würde man sich da trotz Interesse nicht bewerben wollen?



Weil ICH für meinen Teil schon gerne wissen würde, was das für ein Laden ist und zwar im Vorfeld BEVOR ich unnötig Geld und Aufwand für Bewerbungen etc. ausgeben würde.

Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

EDIT: Wenn die Firma die Personalabteilung entlasten will, dann spricht doch auch nichts dagegen die Firma zu nennen oder?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Mai 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn die Firma die Personalabteilung entlasten will, dann spricht doch auch nichts dagegen die Firma zu nennen oder?


Bei Direktbewerbungen gibt es keine Vermittlerprovision


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2011)

Wie war das doch gleich beim ersten Vorstellungsgespräch? 

Es wird erwartet, dass man einen "vernünftigen" Grund nennen kann,
warum man sich ausgerechnet bei der Zielfirma (also nicht PA) beworben
hat. Desweitern sollte man sich schon schlau gemacht haben, welches
Profil die Zielfirma hat und auch warum man denkt dort hineinzupassen.

Das sind alles Fragen einer "normalen" Direktbewerbung.

Genau das das alles geht bei Bewerbungen über PA nicht.

Man bewirbt sich auf messbare und nicht messbare Kriterien und
muss zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon Gehaltsvorstellungen angeben,
die man normalerweise aus der Situation des Bewerbungsgespräches
und im Eindruck der Leistungsfähigkeit der Firma viel besser "justieren"
kann.

Das heißt, dass dieses Verhandlungsspiel dann nicht mehr so möglich
ist, wenn man sich indirekt bewerben müsste oder würde.

Wie ihr aus dem Text lesen könnt, geht es mir also weniger um 
Seriosität sondern um der Art des ersten Kennenlernens.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> BEVOR ich unnötig Geld und Aufwand für Bewerbungen etc. ausgeben würde.



bewerbung? geld? ok ... oO
im zeitalter der elektronischen kommunikation?

kann mich nicht erinnern in den letzten 6 jahren eine sogenannte bewerbungsmappe (bedrucktes papier) abgegeben zu haben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kann mich nicht erinnern in den letzten 6 jahren eine sogenannte bewerbungsmappe (bedrucktes papier) abgegeben zu haben...


 
habe ich die letzen 22 Jahre auch nicht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Weil ICH für meinen Teil schon gerne wissen würde, was das für ein Laden ist und zwar im Vorfeld BEVOR ich unnötig Geld und Aufwand für Bewerbungen etc. ausgeben würde.


Wenn Du Dich beruflich verändern möchtest, hast Du die
 Unterlagen doch ohnehin fertig vorliegen, ob als PDF oder
  als gedruckte Mappen. 

 Und um zu verhindern, dass man sich beim aktuellen Arbeit-  
geber berwirbt, gibt es einen Sperrvermerkt.    

Dass man wissen will, wem man seine Daten auvertraut - OK.    

Aber auch wenn Du Dich wo direkt bewirbst, kann es passieren, 
 dass der Bewerbungsempfänger mit Deinem Chef Golf spielt.


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn die Firma die Personalabteilung entlasten will, dann spricht doch auch nichts dagegen die Firma zu nennen oder?



Also mich macht eher nachdenklich, dass ein Firma eine so wichtige Endscheidung extern machen lässt. Bis jetzt dachte ich, dass Personal das wichtigste Kapital in Firmen sind.

Der erste Kontakt entscheidet viel. 
Und dies extern bewerten zu lassen kann falsch sein.
Bin ich dem externen Personaler unsympatisch kommt kein Kontakt zu dem potentiellen Arbeitgeber zustande.
Dies kann ein Fehler sein: ein super Bewerber, der nur weil er nicht ins Klischee des Beraters passt, nicht dem Auftraggeber vor- und daher nicht eingestellt wird.
Also ich würde ungern extern über mein Kapital entscheiden lassen.


bike


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich beruflich verändern möchtest, hast Du die  Unterlagen doch ohnehin fertig vorliegen, ob als PDF oder  als gedruckte Mappen.   Und um zu verhindern, dass man sich beim aktuellen Arbeit-  geber berwirbt, gibt es einen Sperrvermerkt.    Dass man wissen will, wem man seine Daten auvertraut - OK.    Aber auch wenn Du Dich wo direkt bewirbst, kann es passieren,  dass der Bewerbungsempfänger mit Deinem Chef Golf spielt.



Aber ich würde gern wissen, beim wem ich mich bewerbe.
Es kann z.B sein, dass ich gegen Atomkraft bin und unter keinen Umständen bei Eon arbeiten will. 

Und an alle möglichen "Berater" meine Unterlagen zu schicken und nicht zu wissen was damit geschieht, ist mir nicht recht.
Stichwort: Datenschutz.


bike


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also mich macht eher nachdenklich, dass ein Firma eine so wichtige Endscheidung extern machen lässt. Bis jetzt dachte ich, dass Personal das wichtigste Kapital in Firmen sind.



Komisch das die meisten Automationsfirmen Dienstleister sind,
die Endkunden könnten sich ihre Maschinen doch auch selbst zusammenschrauben.

Schließlich sind die Produktionsmaschinen nach dem Humankapital das wichtigste.

Diese Argumentation führt schlussendlich den gesamten Dienstleistungssektor ad absurdum.



> Und an alle möglichen "Berater" meine Unterlagen zu schicken und nicht zu wissen was damit geschieht, ist mir nicht recht.
> Stichwort: Datenschutz.


Ach und deine Daten sind besser geschützt, wenn du dich (direkt) auf die Stellenausschreibung X der Firma Y bewirbst?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also mich macht eher nachdenklich, dass ein Firma eine so wichtige Endscheidung extern machen lässt. Bis jetzt dachte ich, dass Personal das wichtigste Kapital in Firmen sind.



 Irgenwie seltsam. Immer wieder wird hier im Forum 
gemeckert, dass Leute, die sich nicht mit der Materie 
auskennen, gefälligst die Finger von Schaltschrank und 
Programmiergerät lassen sollen. 

Jeder soll nur da machen, was er auch kann.  

 Warum ist es aber verwerflich, bei der Personalsuche einen 
 spezialisierten udn erfahrenen Dienstleister hinzuzuziehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich würde gern wissen, beim wem ich mich bewerbe.
> Es kann z.B sein, dass ich gegen Atomkraft bin und unter keinen Umständen bei Eon arbeiten will.
> 
> Und an alle möglichen "Berater" meine Unterlagen zu schicken und nicht zu wissen was damit geschieht, ist mir nicht recht.
> ...


 
Dazu hätte ich auch mal eine Frage, da ich ja völlig unerfahren bin was
Bewerbungen angeht? Wenn jetzt ein Jobvermittler meine Unterlagen
an "Eon" weitergibt, bei den ich auch nicht Arbeiten möchte, weil meine
letzete Jahres Stromabrechnung über 6000,--€ war....irgendwann muß ich
doch da mal Vorstellig werden, spätestens dann kann ich doch "Nein" sagen,
oder wird der neue Arbeitsvertrag beim Jobvermittler unterschrieben?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich würde gern wissen, beim wem ich mich bewerbe.
> Es kann z.B sein, dass ich gegen Atomkraft bin und unter keinen Umständen bei Eon arbeiten will.
> 
> Und an alle möglichen "Berater" meine Unterlagen zu schicken und nicht zu wissen was damit geschieht, ist mir nicht recht.
> ...



ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten vermittler beim ersten telefonat auf nachfrage schon veraten um welchen arbeitgeber es sich handelt. es kann doch nicht so schwer sein da einfach mal eine frage zu formulieren, oder?


----------



## puzzlefreak (13 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Aber ich würde gern wissen, beim wem ich mich bewerbe.
> Es kann z.B sein, dass ich gegen Atomkraft bin und unter keinen Umständen bei Eon arbeiten will.
> 
> Und an alle möglichen "Berater" meine Unterlagen zu schicken und nicht zu wissen was damit geschieht, ist mir nicht recht.
> ...



Hallo bike,

deswegen läuft es normalerweise auch so ab, dass du dem Berater die Unterlagen zukommen lässt. Wenn er eine passende Stellenausschreibung gefunden hat, fragt er dich vorher, ob und an wen er deine Unterlagen weitergeben darf. Und das in jedem Einzelfall. Dann kannst du dirket sag "Eon?! Nein, danke."
Ohne deine Zustimmung werden die Unterlagen nicht weitergegeben.
Du kannst natürlich auch nach dem Stellenwechsel anrufen (oder e-mail schicken) und sagen, dass alle deine Daten gelöscht werden sollen. Auch hier werden die Datenschutzregeln eingehalten.



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das unseriöse daran ist, dass die Jungs dann  oft irgend etwas erfinden um an die Personendaten zu kommen. Und dann  mit erlogenen Geschichten versuchen in Kontakt zu gelangen.


Yep, das hatte ich damit gemeint.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..oder wird der neue Arbeitsvertrag beim Jobvermittler unterschrieben?



 Klar. Und zwar blanco. Gehalt, Arbeitsort und Unternehmen  
erfährst Du dann später.  Die Rücktrittsgebühr beträgt drei 
Monatsgehälter plus Mehrwertsteuer. 

PS: Ich werde jetzt auch Personalberater


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Klar. Und zwar blanco. Gehalt, Arbeitsort und Unternehmen
> erfährst Du dann später. Die Rücktrittsgebühr beträgt drei
> Monatsgehälter plus Mehrwertsteuer.
> 
> PS: Ich werde jetzt auch Personalberater


 
Dann gehe ich das besser nicht hin...


----------



## Ralle (13 Mai 2011)

Leider haben wir verpaßt, das Thema rechtzeitig zu schließen,so daß nicht erst wieder große Diskussionen einsetzen. Die Anzeige ging in Ordnung, jeder kann da anrufen, keiner muß irgend etwas tun, was er nicht will oder für sich nicht verantworten kann.

Ich finde es gut, wenn hier solche Anzeigen erscheinen, es ist ja durchaus der richtige Ort, denn hier tummeln sich nun mal einige SPS-Programmierer.

Über Zeitarbeit, ihren Wert oder Unwert, kann man im Stammtisch diskutieren, aber bitte nicht immer gleich auf Leute einhacken, die es wagen hier Stellen anzubieten.

PS: Danke Markus, hast du mir Arbeit erspart, mit dem Trennen in 2 Threads.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, wenn hier solche Anzeigen erscheinen, es ist ja durchaus der richtige Ort, denn hier tummeln sich nun mal einige SPS-Programmierer.
> 
> Über Zeitarbeit, ihren Wert oder Unwert, kann man im Stammtisch diskutieren, aber bitte nicht immer gleich auf Leute einhacken, die es wagen hier Stellen anzubieten.



Vielleicht wäre es eine Option dass Stellenangebote nicht beantwortet werden können. Z.B. wird das im mikrocontroller.net Forum mittlerweile so gehandhabt, weil vorher dort auch jedes Stellenangebot in der Luft zerrissen wurde, und sich letztendlich keine Firma mehr traute dort eine Stellenanzeige einzustellen.

Manchmal wäre die Kommentarfunktion zwar hilfreich um vor problematischen Firmen zu warnen. Oft sind die Ansichten aber sehr persönlich. Z.B. gefällt es einem Angestellten bei der einen Firma sehr gut, für den anderen ist das der letzte Drecksladen.


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Leider haben wir verpaßt, das Thema rechtzeitig zu schließen,so daß nicht erst wieder große Diskussionen einsetzen. Die Anzeige ging in Ordnung, jeder kann da anrufen, keiner muß irgend etwas tun, was er nicht will oder für sich nicht verantworten kann.
> 
> Ich finde es gut, wenn hier solche Anzeigen erscheinen, es ist ja durchaus der richtige Ort, denn hier tummeln sich nun mal einige SPS-Programmierer.
> 
> ...


 

sehr gute idee... warum bin da nicht selber drauf gekommen...
und selbstverständlich habe ich auch die freundlichen beiträge wieder eingefügt und aus dem giftschrank geholt, das betrifft nummer 7 und 8


----------



## Lebenslang (13 Mai 2011)

Also ich glaube der gute Herr Bokelmann schüttelt langsam den Kopf 
über die Kommentare zu seinem Beitrag.
Bestimmt verzichtet er in Zukunft freiwillg über eine Personalsuche 
auf diesem Weg.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Ach und deine Daten sind besser geschützt, wenn du dich (direkt) auf die Stellenausschreibung X der Firma Y bewirbst?




Die Firma hat nur ihre Interessen im Auge und muss mit meinen Daten kein Geld verdienen.
Das macht den Unterschied in meinen Augen.

Zu dem Thema Dienstleister bin ich auch eher der Meinung ein Produzent einer Maschine sollte alles machen.
Dann hat er allein die Verantwortung, weiß was wie gemacht wurde und er muss sein Know-How nicht nach außen geben.
Außerdem ist die Software innerhalb der Firma standardisiert., was bei verschiedenen Dienstleister nicht so leicht zu realisieren ist.

Ich weiß, dass dies viel hier anders sehen, da sie so ihr Geld verdienen.
Daher der Hinweis, dass dies meine eigene private Meinung ist .


bike


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 Mai 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bewerbung? geld? ok ... oO
> im zeitalter der elektronischen kommunikation?
> 
> kann mich nicht erinnern in den letzten 6 jahren eine sogenannte bewerbungsmappe (bedrucktes papier) abgegeben zu haben...



Wenn es ausschließlich elektronisch gewünscht ist, dann natürlich auf diesem Wege, sonst bevorzuge ich wirklich den "alte Schule Weg". Macht meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr her, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## b1k86-DL (13 Mai 2011)

das glaube ich auch! Eigentlich schade für diejenigen die sich für sowas interessieren!



Lebenslang schrieb:


> Also ich glaube der gute Herr Bokelmann schüttelt langsam den Kopf
> über die Kommentare zu seinem Beitrag.
> Bestimmt verzichtet er in Zukunft freiwillg über eine Personalsuche
> auf diesem Weg.
> Schade eigentlich.


----------



## simon86 (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

  Ich bin zurzeit auch auf der Suche nach einen Job, da ich im Sommer mein Studium abschliessen werde. Zu Beginn habe über das Internet bei verschiedenen Firmen nach Jobs gesucht. Es ist jedoch sehr schwierig auf diese Art eine Stelle zu finden. Über diverse Jobvermittlungsseiten bin ich dann auf ein Personalbüro gestossen. Da auf der Internetseite des Personalbüros einige Stellen ausgeschrieben waren, welche mich interessierten habe ich dort meine Bewerbung platziert. Schon einige Tage später hatte ich bei dieser Personalvermittlung ein persönliches Gespräch. Dabei wollte mich meine "Betreuungsperson" genauer kennen lernen und ich konnte dort auch meine Jobvorstellungen beschreiben. Zusätzlich wurde mein CV überprüft. Nun erhalte ich immer wieder neu Jobangebot von dieser Personalvermittlung. Die Ausschreibungen sind jedoch nicht mehr anonymisiert. Ich kann dann entscheiden ob meine Unterlagen an die entsprechende Firma weitergeleitet werden soll.

  Nun für die nächste Woche sind 3 Vorstellungstermine organisiert. Mal schauen wie das wird.

  Ich denke es gibt sicherlich einige schwarze Schafe in diesem Bereich. Aber ich bin mit meinem Stellenbüro sehr zufrieden. Ich habe dadurch Jobangebote erhalten, welche ich auf herkömmliche Weise wohl nicht gefunden hätte.


----------

